# Chicken Camouflage...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

After MANY delays (which I might make a separate post about) we finally got to let our buggars out of the barn today. The pasture they could explore is bald still except a few sprigs of grass, a number of rock piles, and some dead leaves. That was enough to render some of them invisible. SIGH.

A Study in Chicken Camouflage
Case #1: Brabanters Spots in Front of Wire (and gold feathers on top of dead leaves) Not too bad but I can still see you....










Case #2: Dorking in the Sand
Impressive! (Why do I keep thinking these might be some sort of desert dodo bird?)










Case #3: White Laced Red Cornish in a Pile of Leaves (group effort)
Seriously.... I was a foot away from them and couldn't see them...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That last is pretty darned neat. I wonder, do they know that they are harder to see when they're in an area that matches their coloring.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know if they know it but that does seem to be their favorite spot. They've been interesting birds to have around.


----------



## chiknurse (Jan 31, 2015)

Cool! My RIR's were tough to see in leaves last fall. But my little white leghorn can be seen everywhere. 


"All there is is love"


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I think a white leghorn could become quite invisible here.... especially when it snows.


----------

